# Fantastical Guide to Eating Candy



## kraine (Feb 1, 2010)

http://topcultured.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/What-Should-I-Eat-Candy.jpg

All you'll ever need.


----------



## Bernad (Feb 1, 2010)

Awesome!  I want a Hersey Chocolate Bar now.


----------



## quayza (Feb 1, 2010)

I dont needz no stinkin guide, im a player and i knoz how to eatz candy.


----------

